# jars



## Joelbest (Apr 29, 2022)

my first jar


----------



## coreya (Apr 30, 2022)

A beauty for sure. The jar bug will now consume you LOL


----------



## Dogo (Apr 30, 2022)

Looks like you started at the top> Great find!!!


----------



## Joelbest (Apr 30, 2022)

Dogo said:


> Looks like you started at the top> Great find!!!


thanks 
i live a 5 minute walk from the former Hamilton glassworks site.


----------

